# Winter Boots



## rosenbud (Sep 22, 2011)

Its that time of the year and I am hunting around for a good pair of Boots to see me through the British weather and just thought it would be nice to have a thread of Boot 'porn' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. What are you all wearing this fall and winter or what are you considering purchasing?

  	I have my eye on the Ugg Bellvue ii Boots:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?LH...=1&_sc=1&_sop=2&_ssov=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282
  	I tried them on and they fit so well, they are leather so will see me through the wet weather and can be worn as an ankle boot or with the furr rolled up as a calf high boot and they fit my calfs!!!!
  	So I'm trawling ebay to find them cheaper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I love this time of the year!


----------

